# Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh look at how Cute I am!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a decided don't-mess-with-me glint in her eye, even now!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> There is a decided don't-mess-with-me glint in her eye, even now!


 Yes indeed, still spicy my pointy earred devil


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie is a lovely wee dog! Until this photo, I've never quite been able to grasp her size. She really is a petite wisp of a girlie, albeit one with rather determined thoughts 😊💖. A sweetie, and you have put in the work with her, for sure.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you sure she isn't a cat? She has that, "Rub my belly, trust me" look cats get.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie usually doesn't like to have her picture taken, so I do my best no to let her catch on. 
Gracie is about 7 pounds so she is little like Lenny


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cowpony, is more like Walter in the cat scale, a bit grumpy


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

How darling! Her sweet face might belie mischief but her cute exterior hides it pretty well!


----------

